# Honda HS35 Gas Leak



## thepianoman (Jan 25, 2016)

I went to use my old Honda HS35 for the first time this season, and noticed that the carburetor was leaking gas, and wouldn't start. Realizing I forgot to put stabilizer in it as well, so I figured I'd replace the gaskets and clean it out. I ordered the two gaskets I saw on the diagram (11 & 12), as well as the insulator (12- might as well right?). Still leaking gas. So after messing around a bit more, I noticed there are gaskets in the 2 screws and the bowl (1), so I will order those as well- but there also was one on the outside end of the carburetor between it and the air guide (see highlighting on diagram) that there doesn't appear to be a part for. Of course it was falling to pieces so I scraped it off. Now I can't find one. Is it attached to the air guide or something, so I'll need one of those now? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

You could easily cut one for it if you wanted. You could also pick up a 11 or 12 and modify it to work. The most likely reason it's leaking is not the gaskets, it's probably the float needle not shutting off the gas flow. You need to clean the needle seat and replace the needle if it has a rubber tip......make sure the float is good and adjusted properly. If it's working right the fuel will shut off before it rise above the blow level, and you will not have a leak


----------



## thepianoman (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks, that makes sense. Are you referring to the nozzle (#9)? Or the tip that the float rests on?


----------



## thepianoman (Jan 25, 2016)

I guess that would be called the float valve... for some reason not pictured in this diagram


----------

